# CloudClan Girls Visit Bailey & Emma (pic heavy!)



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Recently, we were lucky enough to have two of Carina's precious girls stay with us for a few days. Carina and her mom Andrea had to go out of town for a show and asked me if I wanted to babysit Cherish and Cacia...and of course I happily said yes yes yes! We ADORE both girls and had so much fun with them! They were so well behaved and such good girls the whole time...I had a hard time letting them go back home! 

Here are some pictures of their stay with us...hope you enjoy! 










Cacia had fun posing for pictures and playing with all kinds of toys. She is such a cute, sassy girl!

































Cacia and her new friend, Lambchop. She loved this toy!









This is how Cacia slept each night...on top of my head! :wub:









My darling Cherish :wub: It is no secret that I absolutely LOVE this girl (I think I tell Carina every day). 









This is the second time Cherish has stayed with us so she felt right at home...stacked up some toys and took a nap!









Prettiest, snuggliest, sweetest girl ever! :wub:









We took the girls for a stroller ride which they really enjoyed. They got tons of attention from the neighbors too!

























Bailey and Emma were walking along on their leashes. That's four dogs in total that I had out walking by myself...that felt like quite an accomplishment! LOL. 









We were having a beautiful, sunny day so we decided to have a picnic in the backyard...it was so much fun and the dogs enjoyed spending time outside. 

































Watching Sunday night television (Once Upon a Time, Resurrection, and Revenge!) with 4 dogs in my lap! (and brushing Cherish's long gorgeous hair!)









Cacia says pick me up!









*More pictures in the next post...*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

*More pics...*

Sleepy Cacia 

















I love these precious sweet girls! :wub:

















All the girls together! Cherish, Emma and Cacia. 


















The sassy girls, Cacia and Emma









All four together! Uh oh...I'm in BIG trouble now that I know how much fun it is having four dogs around!









*Cacia and Cherish, we love you! Carina, thanks for trusting us with these precious girls. We loved having them over and had so much fun with them. Can't wait to babysit for the CloudClan again!!!*


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow what amazing treasured guests you had! I LOVE LOVE Cacia -- her sleeping on top of your head is so sweet!

Love the STROLLER -- must get one! I have NEVER had the courage to walk 4 dogs out by myself -- two MAX, but even with two on a walk I like to drag my DH or one of my kids along! 

Your back yard is amazing! I bet the pups all loved being outside on that grass. I wish I lived closer to some SM folks to be able to share dog sitting with trusted Maltese lovers.

hmmm you did such a great job with 4 -- 4 on a walk -- taking these awesome pictures -- looks like you may be adding to your pack soon!!!
:aktion033::chili::aktion033::w00t:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Nida, Needless to say I am so envious! You know how I feel about the Cloud Clan and my favorite pic of all is how ingenious were with the play pen and quilt set up! You are so fortunate to have this so close to you and little Emma is so much a part of it all. Thanks for sharing all the pics! !!!:happy:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Nida, I love, love, love these darling pics!!! So precious!!!:wub: Does Bailey think he is a Maltese now?:HistericalSmiley: You do such a great job with them and they all look so utterly happy and content!:chili::wub: Auntie Nida, you rock!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

: Auntie Nida, you rock!![/QUOTE]

She sure does!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So many beautiful shots and fun photos. I LOVE the second photo, I love them all at the end with the pink pillows. What a fun weekend, did you feel overwhelmed ?? It's almost like you had four 2 year olds LOL. except it looks like they behaved and stayed on the blanket.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, wow ,wow ALL the girls are sooooo gorgeous:wub::wub::wub: including of course Bailey! Their little faces are so sweet and they pose so well. Awesome pics, lucky you!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nida gosh you could have put one of the girls in a carrier and sent her to me:innocent: we are considering getting another.
Bailey was in heaven with all the girls:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

What a beautiful bevy of dogs ! Thanks for sharing with us


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! What absolutely beautiful girls! That Cachia stole my heart!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great pix, what a wonderful time you must have had in fluff heaven!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are amazing! Carina, where are you???? please beware, the last babysitter kept one of Stacy's :HistericalSmiley: and who wouldn't be tempted, too precious.

Great pictures of a darling bunch  thanks for sharing


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have always loved the look of Carina's fluffs and these three blow me away as usual! Carina, in my opinion, is such a good breeder and mommy and so very accomplished in both the conformation and the performance worlds. Her fluffs are not only beautiful but smart!! You were so lucky to have them with you for a few days and so lucky to own Emma. I have 6 pups; a Papillon, 2 Tzus, a Golden and of course Annie and Majic. I am maxed out here but if I could ever have another my pick of a breeder would be Carina! You are a very accomplished photographer and your pics are wonderful!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Wow what amazing treasured guests you had! I LOVE LOVE Cacia -- her sleeping on top of your head is so sweet!
> 
> Love the STROLLER -- must get one! I have NEVER had the courage to walk 4 dogs out by myself -- two MAX, but even with two on a walk I like to drag my DH or one of my kids along!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all the sweet words! I am in love with Cacia too. She is a sweetheart and a cuddlebug...but a total diva too! :wub: (my favorite combination, LOL) She is mom to Orion who Carina just posted about in her recent thread. 

Walking 4 wasn't too bad surprisingly. It would be another story if I had tried to walk them all on leashes...but with two in a stroller, it wasn't too rough. As embarrassing as it is to admit, it was my little brat Emma who caused the most issues for me on that walk... :blush: With the long harsh winter we have had here, she has forgotten her leash manners...yes, we need to work on that!

The stroller is the Gen7 Promenade stroller...I just got it and this was our first time using it. Works pretty well! 



Chardy said:


> Nida, Needless to say I am so envious! You know how I feel about the Cloud Clan and my favorite pic of all is how ingenious were with the play pen and quilt set up! You are so fortunate to have this so close to you and little Emma is so much a part of it all. Thanks for sharing all the pics! !!!:happy:


Thank you so much Carol! I feel very lucky to live close to the CloudClan and to be able to see them frequently. I also absolutely LOVE that Emma gets to see her mom and sisters and her breeder often. 



aprilb said:


> Nida, I love, love, love these darling pics!!! So precious!!!:wub: Does Bailey think he is a Maltese now?:HistericalSmiley: You do such a great job with them and they all look so utterly happy and content!:chili::wub: Auntie Nida, you rock!!


Thank you April!!! Bailey does love his Maltese, that's for sure! Remember how good he was with Eva? 



Chardy said:


> : Auntie Nida, you rock!!


She sure does!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:[/QUOTE]

Aww thank you Carol and April!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Maglily said:


> So many beautiful shots and fun photos. I LOVE the second photo, I love them all at the end with the pink pillows. What a fun weekend, did you feel overwhelmed ?? It's almost like you had four 2 year olds LOL. except it looks like they behaved and stayed on the blanket.


Thanks Brenda! I enjoy taking pictures of my dogs sooo much...I'm pretty sure they are sick of it though! Having four was so much fun...no, I was not overwhelmed at all!! Cacia and Cherish are really good girls so it was really easy having them over. Cherish has been here a few times before, both visiting and staying for a few days, so she walked in and blended right in with Bailey and Emma. It was Cacia's first time here so it took her a little bit to adjust but she did really well too. I loved both girls and didn't want to give them back!! 



Maisie and Me said:


> Wow, wow ,wow ALL the girls are sooooo gorgeous:wub::wub::wub: including of course Bailey! Their little faces are so sweet and they pose so well. Awesome pics, lucky you!!!!


Thanks so much  I was in total doggie heaven, that's for sure! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Nida gosh you could have put one of the girls in a carrier and sent her to me:innocent: we are considering getting another.
> Bailey was in heaven with all the girls:wub:


Hahaa Paula! I was busy trying to figure out a way to keep the girls myself :HistericalSmiley: Love them both. I am so excited that you are considering a second...best of luck with your search! 



maggieh said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Maggie!


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks like all had a grand time! I love babysitting doggies!!  

I really need to get a stroller. Annie is no way going to be able to walk as much as I do, but I'd like to take her along and let her walk at least part of the way. 

I am going to add 'stroller' to my must get list prior to her arrival!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Al I can say is you are so lucky to have all those beautiful babies in your home. I would not have been able to get anything done! I love your pictures...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Nida. It was so much fun seeing all those beautiful girls. It was a treat to see Bailey again too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nida -- I know that Carina would never have let me babysit because she knows that I would probably not give the babies back to her. LOL

Such cute pictures. I bet that Emma had a ball, but how did Bailey do?


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Love how Cacia slept on your head. Lucky you to get to babysit. I'm not sure I would have been able to give them back…..:biggrin:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How fun for you, Emma & Bailey! Love your pictures Nida...you really captured each moment with them...precious!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*I call that Maltese Heaven!!*

All girls!!! :Girl power: (I think lol) How fun!! I thought my Pen was strange sleeping on my head, guess not...:HistericalSmiley: Bailey is precious. :wub:

You know they are all adorable Nida--but :tender: this baby photo will give you puppy fever. Look at that face.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

linfran said:


> What a beautiful bevy of dogs ! Thanks for sharing with us
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the pics!



sherry said:


> Oh my gosh! What absolutely beautiful girls! That Cachia stole my heart!


Cacia is a cutie, isn't she? I just love her and Cherish :wub:



TLR said:


> Great pix, what a wonderful time you must have had in fluff heaven!


Thanks Tracey! It truly was maltese heaven 



silverhaven said:


> They are amazing! Carina, where are you???? please beware, the last babysitter kept one of Stacy's :HistericalSmiley: and who wouldn't be tempted, too precious.
> 
> Great pictures of a darling bunch  thanks for sharing


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Maureen, that cracked me up! Trust me, I tried :blush: I asked Carina if she absolutely must take them back because I was more than happy to "hang on to them for her" :innocent: Hopefully I will be able to babysit them again soon (if I didn't scare Carina away by now!) :innocent:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

doggyluver5 said:


> I have always loved the look of Carina's fluffs and these three blow me away as usual! Carina, in my opinion, is such a good breeder and mommy and so very accomplished in both the conformation and the performance worlds. Her fluffs are not only beautiful but smart!! You were so lucky to have them with you for a few days and so lucky to own Emma. I have 6 pups; a Papillon, 2 Tzus, a Golden and of course Annie and Majic. I am maxed out here but if I could ever have another my pick of a breeder would be Carina! You are a very accomplished photographer and your pics are wonderful!


Thank you so much, Joyce! You are absolutely right about Carina. She is an amazing breeder and each one of her dogs is very, very loved. I am very blessed to have Emma and hopefully will be able to get more from her in the future. Oh and thank you for the compliment on my pictures! I just use my phone and snap away like crazy constantly so a few times I get lucky and capture a cute pose or look. 

I love your dogs also. I hope you post more pictures of Annie and Majic and the rest of your dogs. Annie is the cutest little baby girl, by the way...I loved the pictures of her you recently posted :wub:



MarySC said:


> Looks like all had a grand time! I love babysitting doggies!!
> 
> I really need to get a stroller. Annie is no way going to be able to walk as much as I do, but I'd like to take her along and let her walk at least part of the way.
> 
> I am going to add 'stroller' to my must get list prior to her arrival!


Thank you!!! I do like having a stroller...I don't use it often but it does come in handy for pet events for sure :thumbsup: Do a search on SM and you will see tons of stroller reviews and recommendations! 



donnad said:


> Al I can say is you are so lucky to have all those beautiful babies in your home. I would not have been able to get anything done! I love your pictures...thanks for sharing!


Thanks Donna! Looking forward to seeing you and your babies soon at Pat's party! 



Sylie said:


> Thanks, Nida. It was so much fun seeing all those beautiful girls. It was a treat to see Bailey again too.


Thank you Sylvia!! I am glad you enjoyed the pics of Bailey and the girls!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh how fun, Nida. The girls look like they had a blast staying with you, Bailey and Emma. I loved all the pics. I think you need more Maltese  2 dogs is not enough!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Nida,
Your photos of the pups are precious!! You are such a good Auntie and I know they were spoiled to pieces! Thanks so much for sharing. It made me smile!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love all the pics! some of Cacia's pictures reminded me so much of Georgie..exact same expressions  

I sure wish I lived close enough to babysit someones fluffs...what fun!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Nida -- I know that Carina would never have let me babysit because she knows that I would probably not give the babies back to her. LOL
> 
> Such cute pictures. I bet that Emma had a ball, but how did Bailey do?


Thanks Lynn! I think Carina's probably a bit nervous every time she drops off her dogs with me...it's anyone's guess as to whether I will be giving them back or not! :HistericalSmiley:

Actually, it was Bailey who had the most fun with the girls. He has always loved Cherish and was really happy to see her back. He gets along really well with her. Him and Cacia told each other off a couple of times but other than that they were fine. Emma is my antisocial child so she stayed on the sidelines of all the fun! 



Mom2James said:


> Love how Cacia slept on your head. Lucky you to get to babysit. I'm not sure I would have been able to give them back…..:biggrin:


Thanks!! It definitely was tough handing them back! Carina stopped by with the entire CloudClan on the way back from their trip to pick up the girls and OMG that was fun!



maddysmom said:


> How fun for you, Emma & Bailey! Love your pictures Nida...you really captured each moment with them...precious!


Thank you! We had a blast!



SammieMom said:


> All girls!!! :Girl power: (I think lol) How fun!! I thought my Pen was strange sleeping on my head, guess not...:HistericalSmiley: Bailey is precious. :wub:
> 
> You know they are all adorable Nida--but :tender: this baby photo will give you puppy fever. Look at that face.


Thank you Kandis! I LOVE that picture of Cacia too...well, she is so cute that it's hard to take a bad pic of her! I actually thought it was Cherish sleeping on my head because she is the super snuggly one...and I was surprised when I took the pic and saw that it was actually Cacia. :wub: What a sweetie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ohhh my face hurts from smiling at all the piccies... I wouldn't be able to let them go home after that. all that sweetness!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Love love love these pics, Nida!! :wub: Thank you for sharing; looks like such a fun time! You really were in puppy heaven :cloud9:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. It sure sounds like you all had a great time :aktion033:.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Oh how fun, Nida. The girls look like they had a blast staying with you, Bailey and Emma. I loved all the pics. I think you need more Maltese  2 dogs is not enough!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I completely agree with you, Aastha :thumbsup: Two is definitely NOT enough! :innocent: I'll work on that. Glad you enjoyed the pics!



puppydoll said:


> Nida,
> Your photos of the pups are precious!! You are such a good Auntie and I know they were spoiled to pieces! Thanks so much for sharing. It made me smile!


Thank you! I am glad the pics made you smile! 



lydiatug said:


> Love all the pics! some of Cacia's pictures reminded me so much of Georgie..exact same expressions
> 
> I sure wish I lived close enough to babysit someones fluffs...what fun!


Thanks!! You must post more pics of Georgie!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Ohhh my face hurts from smiling at all the piccies... I wouldn't be able to let them go home after that. all that sweetness!


Aww thanks Michelle, I'm glad the pics made you smile so much  Now I know how you feel with your 5 fluffs...it is so much fun having that many, huh? I need to add more soon! 



Fluffdoll said:


> Love love love these pics, Nida!! :wub: Thank you for sharing; looks like such a fun time! You really were in puppy heaven :cloud9:


Thanks Marisol! Glad you liked the pics. Yes, I was in fluff heaven for sure!



Charlie'sMom said:


> Wow! Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. It sure sounds like you all had a great time :aktion033:.


Thanks! Yes, we had sooo much fun with Cacia and Cherish!



Ann Mother said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are very welcome!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Darling photos of all your and Carina's girls and of course sweet Bailey! I think they kept you very busy, Nida!

Love all of the pics and also your new stroller! You will like it, I'm sure!

Thanks so much for sharing with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

